# Roomba mishap



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

Well, I have read about your cats and your knitting. The dogs in your lap, etc. I bought a Roomba, the robot vacuum cleaner at the end of December. Best invention ever. I waited until I took my tree down before scheduling it to run at night while I slept. I generally make sure there is nothing it can get in trouble with while it vacuums. This morning, my husband comes in the bedroom and says, "oh, we have a problem. Rosie, our Roomba, got into your knitting". I come out of the bedroom, and there she is, stuck. My knitting bag is in the middle of the living room floor, a ball of yarn laying between the living room and breakfast room, yarn tangled around the breakfast table, attached to Rosie. I turn her over and what a mess. Yarn tangled throughout the bottom in all the wheels and rollers. Fortunately, it wasn't hard to untangle but I just had to laugh. Guess I will be picking up that knitting bag at night now.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Delightful story! Rose is like a pet!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

OH no. That's bad!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry, it the picture you paint gave me the biggest laugh I've had in a long time, just visualizing the whole picture! Poor Rosie! POOR YOU!


----------



## Barbie213 (Jun 15, 2014)

I received a roomba 650 for Christmas. So far it hasn't gotten into anything. I will remember to pick up my knitting. I run mine in the late morning. Love it.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Sorry, I had to laugh!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Arghhh, what a mess. Haven't used mine for years since I found out how expensive a new battery was. Hated how long it took to get the job done, best to let it go when you aren't staying around. They are cheaper now, perhaps I'll indulge again.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I've wondered how effective those things are. I would hate to have "her" get into my knitting, but the upside of cleaning for me might be worth it. 
Enjoyed your amusing version of this event.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Oh dear! How much is a new battery?


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I wouldn't be without my Rosie. Thanks for the visual. I will be sure to pick up 
my knitting bag. I replaced the battery last year, it was around $ 80 but it has given me good service. I love how it cleans under the bed.


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

I had to admit it was funny too! Thank goodness I had no WIP that it ripped out. I have a long hair dog and a husband with lung problems so I really love the Roomba. Recently, pulled muscle in bag so no need to drag out the big vacuum.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I also anthropomorphize my Roomba.... When he gets himself locked in the bath room, I find him and sympathize. It is hard not to talk to them!!! Haha. The wool thing would be messy, but try soft cat food that was in a flat saucer...... Good thing I caught him before he spread it all over the house!


----------



## LinnK (Dec 12, 2015)

Batteries can be as much as 1/2 off online but WHO does the repairs? Need help there with my old friend.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I put it in a room, close that door, and sit down to read or knit. I don't care how log it takes/


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Great story


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

LOL. You started my morning off right! I keep a big binder clip on the top of my knitting bag or otherwise I have a cat in it!


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

you can buy filters, new brushes, etc online all very easily changed, and easy to clean. I have had mine 7 years now, other than cleaning it replacing filter and a new battery last year, it has given great service, and it was the cheapest model out at that time.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh my!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Batteries used to cost $70 or more, now they are half that. I could not stand watching it bounce off a chair leg, then wander off on a totally different tangent, thus having to cover the same ground several times. When I vacuum, I go in a grid pattern, so I know I've covered it all once. I imagine the tangled mess of wool took more than a short time to untangle. Good job it wasn't an electrical cord.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

sorry, double post.


----------



## BalloonBeth (Aug 17, 2016)

There are other similar products now, some that clean much more completely. They go in a pattern through the room, rather than the randomness of the Roomba that can go over one spot several times while totally missing other spots. Good luck, I am sure you will appreciate"whoever" you "hire" to help you out.


knitteerli said:


> Arghhh, what a mess. Haven't used mine for years since I found out how expensive a new battery was. Hated how long it took to get the job done, best to let it go when you aren't staying around. They are cheaper now, perhaps I'll indulge again.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

???


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

Peanut Tinker said:


> I also anthropomorphize my Roomba.... When he gets himself locked in the bath room, I find him and sympathize. It is hard not to talk to them!!! Haha. The wool thing would be messy, but try soft cat food that was in a flat saucer...... Good thing I caught him before he spread it all over the house!


 Did you read the story about the roomba that Got in the dog poop and drug it all over the house? I talk to mine too, that will be the next thing. ????


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Ugh! I'd get rid of the rumba and the dog!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Been there!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Darn pets!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

jpfries said:


> I wouldn't be without my Rosie. Thanks for the visual. I will be sure to pick up
> my knitting bag. I replaced the battery last year, it was around $ 80 but it has given me good service. I love how it cleans under the bed.


You have space under your bed? Is there supposed to be space there? I thought that was for storage.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Good laugh because mine gets into trouble too. I named mine Dean Martin cuz he bumps into stuff like tipsy Dean. My good friend named hers Jerry. I babysit mine in the basement. He gets stuck on a hose but does a good job. They hold their price. I paid $300 for a refurbished one who spoke Italian until I reprogrammed him.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Batteries are much cheaper than they use to be. I believe I paid $20.00 for mine. I also got the remote control as it likes to stop under the bed. It senses when the floor is clean it either docks and recharges or stops running. As under the bed is the clean it stops if a dock is not nearby. Now I push the remote control and it comes out from under the bed.
I have had it grab the tiniest tail of yarn and make a mess. I figure that just shows how good it works.


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

Been there done that LOL


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When mine did not work I looked online for help. Found out the caps on the ends of the brushed come off. I took those off and removed lint and hair. It worked great after that. 
I also use the virtual walls instead of closing the doors to room. With the door closed it cannot clean the area under and around the door. 
It also will not fall down stairs. 


LinnK said:


> Batteries can be as much as 1/2 off online but WHO does the repairs? Need help there with my old friend.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We will have to set up a play date for Dean and Jerry sometime. ;^)


Janpeonys said:


> Good laugh because mine gets into trouble too. I named mine Dean Martin cuz he bumps into stuff like tipsy Dean. My good friend named hers Jerry. I babysit mine in the basement. He gets stuck on a hose but does a good job. They hold their price. I paid $300 for a refurbished one who spoke Italian until I reprogrammed him.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank goodness it was yarn and not anything worse


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

Love these stories! Glad to know it has happened to someone else. I never thought about the remote for under the bed. I got the broomstick. Thanks for that -- jinx!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the laugh! Sorry about the yarn!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Love hearing these stories. Hubby got me one for Christmas - I am loving it. Will definitely keep an eye on my yarn. :sm02:


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

jinx said:


> We will have to set up a play date for Dean and Jerry sometime. ;^)


Yup. They can wear tuxes like men did on tv years ago.
:sm09:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Our daughter has her 'maid' and loves it and she also says she leaves the dishes for the 'maid' to do - her dishwasher!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I have mine for 6 months now and love it!
Left it in the living room and heard it stop while in the kitchen
Could not find it for over an hour, finally found it under the treadmill!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> I have mine for 6 months now and love it!
> Left it in the living room and heard it stop while in the kitchen
> Could not find it for over an hour, finally found it under the treadmill!!


LOL - I think they have a mind of their own. You know, artificial intelligence will outsmart us before long. :sm26:


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

"THEY" certainly are characters!!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> LOL - I think they have a mind of their own. You know, artificial intelligence will outsmart us before long. :sm26:


It sure will!!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

pAnnieD said:


> Did you read the story about the roomba that Got in the dog poop and drug it all over the house? I talk to mine too, that will be the next thing. ????


Now that would be horrible!!!


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

When my daughter purchased a Roomba her dog was very jealous and moped for about a week, thought it was some sort of animal coming to take over her territory.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Love my Roomba but they can get into trouble almost like a fur baby! It does make you get things picked up off the floor though. ????????????


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

This robot is worse than a teenager8 I can just imagine Judge Judy saying "Owners go to sleep. Recipe for d i s a s t e r... Robot had a p a r t y!!!". Very glad it was not too difficult to disentangle.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks like the Roomba is like a cat, in that it seems to like playing with yarn. Does she purr?


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

There is a story about a puppy that is not quite house trained and a "Rosie" that proceeded to track the mess all over the house.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the laugh!_hope no knitting became a casualty!


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

QVC has one too just another brand mine arrived yesterday haven't tried it yet, The cost was a lost less so I hope that doesn't affect the performance


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Love my Rhoomba. It's like having a cat when it comes to yarn but Rhoomba can't knock my work off the couch where I put it to keep it safe.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Been thinking about buying one (for 10 years) Will be sure to remove my knitting.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Would LOVE a Roomba. Will sit and dream happy cleaning thoughts all including a Roomba now.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Cats purr and dogs are man's best friend, so both are forgiven their transgressions with knitting. BUT Rosie vacuums - definitely fits into the category of people friendly and transgressions forgiven!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a mess, sorry I did laugh. I've ordered a similar item to do my floor tiles, I'll make sure my knitting is safe.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for the morning chuckle. It was great. The visions in my head as I read it made it even funnier!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

A morning chuckle, glad you were able to untangle the yarn.

I had thought about getting a Roomba, for in-between when the girl come since I can't vacuum from all the comments might be something to start looking into.

Sounds like many are happy using it.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I have heard stories about them eating yarn and dragging it around the house. A while ago someone posted a video of their's dragging the yarn around.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Even though this is not funny because I know this caused you a lot of grief.

Picturing this in my mind it did give my a morning giggle!
Hope your day got better!


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

It is definitely worth the hassle but I do have a new story this morning, not as funny. This one was a little irritating. I have "Rosie" scheduled for 2:15 in the morning to do her work. I do not hear her in our bedroom as I keep the door closed. However, this morning about 2:30, my dog, who is in the bedroom with us, starting barking. I thought well he needs to go out which is rare. That little dog has the biggest bladder. So, I get up, let him out and go back to bed. Five minutes later, same thing. Rosie is cleaning but bumping up against my bedroom door. Sigh. I had to turn her off. Guess, I will have to put one of the virtual walls by my door so she doesn't hit it. It is a french door so it rattles. 

All in all though, she is worth every cent!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Too funny. I've thought about buying one but haven't committed.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Oh dear! How much is a new battery?


I have to replace the battery in mine. Cost about $60.00.
First time replacing it. The battery last 3 years.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

I like our, also named Rosie, but don't love it. We have an open plan and it just never really adequately does one area...always moving on.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I also have one. Just got it and hadn't read the directions yet. It was charging. Dear hubby must have set the clock. Grandson spent the night and came into my room and said there was a loud noise in his room. Sounded like a helicopter. He spent the rest of the night sleeping with me. Found the Roomba the next morning trapped in the laundry room. It had gone in and closed the door. Couldn't get out. It was good for a laugh. My knitting was out, but it trapped itself before it could eat my knitting.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Does the Roomba do a good job on carpets?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

As I said before I bought one on eBay a few months ago for $20.00. It is strong and works well.


mrskowalski said:


> I have to replace the battery in mine. Cost about $60.00.
> First time replacing it. The battery last 3 years.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic on carpets. Also goes under couches, chairs, and tables. No need to move furniture.


Mitch said:


> Does the Roomba do a good job on carpets?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Use the virtual wall to clean one area.


Subar said:


> I like our, also named Rosie, but don't love it. We have an open plan and it just never really adequately does one area...always moving on.


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

Mitch said:


> Does the Roomba do a good job on carpets?


Yes. I run it every day in my bedroom and most days on my tile. It always finds something. I believe running it daily on the carpet is deep cleaning it more than manual vacuuming Who vacuums manually every day anyway? I have not manually vacuumed my bedroom since getting the Roomba but have done the tile and picked up so much less than I would have not having the Roomba. I do want to do the bedroom just to see, but injured my bad and not up to do that yet. Keep in mind, I have a long hair dog, leave in a sandy area (Florida) so there is always "something" in my vacuums. I am very pleased with the job it does on carpet, tile and throw rugs.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

jinx said:


> Use the virtual wall to clean one area.


Tried, but it manages to escape even after adjusting settings on virtual walls many times. It's just not a great solution with an open floor plan, sadly.


----------



## Imdunn (Jul 14, 2012)

We had a surprise event occur in the middle of the night. Our cat smacked Roomba's glowing green "on button". Woke up to it bumping the bedroom door. Oh well, at least we had a clean den and dining room!


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

Subar said:


> Tried, but it manages to escape even after adjusting settings on virtual walls many times. It's just not a great solution with an open floor plan, sadly.


I have an open floor plan as well and even though its not perfect, I run it every day which is better than my once or twice a week manual vacuuming. Once it escaped virtual wall but hasn't happened again. Do you need to change batteries? I did find when I tried to "lock" it in kitchen, that the virtual wall setting worked better than the virtual lighthouse. It was escaping the lighthouse setting. I switched it to wall and seems to be fine now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry it does not work for you. I have great success using it in my open areas.


Subar said:


> Tried, but it manages to escape even after adjusting settings on virtual walls many times. It's just not a great solution with an open floor plan, sadly.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

pAnnieD said:


> Did you read the story about the roomba that Got in the dog poop and drug it all over the house? I talk to mine too, that will be the next thing. ????


Sure did read that one and oh, my.....funny. We put ours away when the boxer pup learned to step on the button to make it go. Thought it was his toy.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

jinx said:


> Fantastic on carpets. Also goes under couches, chairs, and tables. No need to move furniture.


Thanks......I will have to get one.....which model do you have?


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

pAnnieD said:


> Yes. I run it every day in my bedroom and most days on my tile. It always finds something. I believe running it daily on the carpet is deep cleaning it more than manual vacuuming Who vacuums manually every day anyway? I have not manually vacuumed my bedroom since getting the Roomba but have done the tile and picked up so much less than I would have not having the Roomba. I do want to do the bedroom just to see, but injured my bad and not up to do that yet. Keep in mind, I have a long hair dog, leave in a sandy area (Florida) so there is always "something" in my vacuums. I am very pleased with the job it does on carpet, tile and throw rugs.


Thanks.


----------



## TinksMom (Mar 29, 2015)

Ours pushed open a door then got itself locked in the closet. Looked for a half hour before locating. Has been named ET as we were wishing it could call home & tell us where it was.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Ruh Roh ! :sm03: :sm02:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

TinksMom said:


> Ours pushed open a door then got itself locked in the closet. Looked for a half hour before locating. Has been named ET as we were wishing it could call home & tell us where it was.


I call mine ScoobyDoo and I just love how clean the house feels.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm laughing too! Since I have cats...and dogs, although the dogs are crated at night, I always have to pick up my knitting and I always make sure that my knitting tote has a zipper closure...if I'm not knitting, it's all closed up! We're thinking about getting a roomba, so I'll have to remember this!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Very funny! One of my friends in a pinochle group has one and she demonstrated it in action for the group. Amazing! She said she sits in the kitchen doing her crossword puzzle while the Roomba vacuums. I would love to have one.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

You gave me a good laugh this morning. Sorry!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

PapillonThreads said:


> Been there!


Caught in the act!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Did you tell her bad rosie you know you can't eat the yarn it's a big no no ??!!! At least you had a good sense of humor about it I am not sure I would have.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Are you really Lucy Ricardo in disguise? LOL


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

I know there have been a lot of posts to this site, but the topic's responses are just such a fun read! I was surprised at how many people I know who have Roombas. I feel like I'd better get one! BTW, how well do they do getting upstairs to the second floor? Okay, just kidding, I'd better skip that second cup of coffee, and get busy vacuuming.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh no, that's bad. But I had to laugh.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

You gave me a much needed laugh this morning.????


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice morning chuckle . Hope your yarn isn't ruined though.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Why are pieces of equipment always described as "she"? I think Rosenthal is a boy and a hell of a nuisance when he is left without supervision.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

what a laugh I had, I needed that


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have heard of them hoovering up cat sick and worse!


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Oooooh I want one.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

All the stories are so funny, for the ones that get lost in rooms or under the beds maybe if you tie some bells on it ,you will be able to hear where they are. I just love all the stories, nice way to start the day.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Mitch said:


> Does the Roomba do a good job on carpets?


Yes, yes, yes.

I had a good laugh over OP's post. Been there often, but I *adore* my Roomba. I named it Hercules as vacuuming up our cat hair was like cleaning the Augean Stables stables!

I got him at Bed, Bath, and Beyond when they had a good sale and then used a 20% off coupon. I read Consumer's Report and other reviews before I chose him and they all say the Roomba has the best product. I understand that the newer ones have a call button or something so you can find them if they get lost under the bed or where ever. When I get cranky about playing hide and seek with him, I think how much I like the job he does. Regular vac hurts my back and exacerbates my asthma.

The other night I pointed out to my my DW that I was vacuuming the kitchen (Hercules), doing the dishes (dishwasher) AND washing laundry (automatic washer), all the while I was sitting on the couch reading a novel. :sm02:


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

We also have a roomba named Rosie after the Jetson's maid. Love her to death but maybe I had better start picking up my yarn bag! She bumps it but has never knocked it over so far. She did once get stuck under my power wheelchair and yelled for help.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

I love all these stories. Have to confess to too many bumping opportunities for a pet like all those above!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually I have a lost key locator attached to it's handle. Just push a button, it beeps and I know where it is hiding. I cannot use the remote start until I know where it is.


nanad said:


> All the stories are so funny, for the ones that get lost in rooms or under the beds maybe if you tie some bells on it ,you will be able to hear where they are. I just love all the stories, nice way to start the day.


----------



## TinksMom (Mar 29, 2015)

I hear the newest models are tech compatible to perform remote start


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sammybuller said:


> QVC has one too just another brand mine arrived yesterday haven't tried it yet, The cost was a lost less so I hope that doesn't affect the performance


What is the name of your cleaner? Please let us know how it cleans also.
I have a Roomba 800 or something like that, looking to buy another for the basement family room as mine works fantastically, just hate carrying it from one floor to another.


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

pAnnieD said:


> Well, I have read about your cats and your knitting. The dogs in your lap, etc. I bought a Roomba, the robot vacuum cleaner at the end of December. Best invention ever. I waited until I took my tree down before scheduling it to run at night while I slept. I generally make sure there is nothing it can get in trouble with while it vacuums. This morning, my husband comes in the bedroom and says, "oh, we have a problem. Rosie, our Roomba, got into your knitting". I come out of the bedroom, and there she is, stuck. My knitting bag is in the middle of the living room floor, a ball of yarn laying between the living room and breakfast room, yarn tangled around the breakfast table, attached to Rosie. I turn her over and what a mess. Yarn tangled throughout the bottom in all the wheels and rollers. Fortunately, it wasn't hard to untangle but I just had to laugh. Guess I will be picking up that knitting bag at night now.


You are lucky that it was just your knitting. I read about someone who left the Roomba run when they were not home. Their dog had pooped on the floor and the Roomba spread the poop all in the carpet and all over the house. Be happy it was just yarn.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Love the stories. There was a cute video posted on You Tube & Dr. Becker's site of a cat sitting in a basket on top of a Roomba and taking a ride all around the house. Too funny. The cat just looked around lazily while riding around on his back on the Roomba. I would love to have one too, but haven't bought one because of the price (sounds like they have come down, or maybe I can buy a used one) and because we don't have smooth floors. We have saltillo tile floors, which means there are grooves between each tile with grout in them. So there are indentations around each tile. Would it still work? Sure would be nice to keep the dog hair cleaned up. Even better it would be nice if I had a Roomba that scrubbed floors :sm02:


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

And you can't even scold the poor thing!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I like your Rosie but not the miss-hap--I had a toy poodle years ago that had an entire day to wrap fine baby yarn around every leg in the house--I was up all night detangling it. My sis has a roomba that is triangular so it gets into corners and highly recommends it.

Great cat entertainer:


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

Good thing the yarn was salvageable, and Rosie didn't choke to death and go "wheels-up."


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

I never let Herman (my roomba) run by itself, I just listen to it working and can interfere if something goes wrong, like my DH 's shoelaces under the coffee table.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for the chuckle. Wish I could see a pic!!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Cute story, reminds me of the mishap that happened in my house before Christmas. My husband was vacuuming and had a run in with a mitten that I was working on. He was so upset! Luckily I was had just knitted a few rows of the cuff and not almost finished as I was down to the deadline to get the mittens finished and in the mail. Taught me to put my projects back in the bag!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Haha I could just picture what happened 

Glad your yarn wasn't to tangled


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

8 pages of posts, fascinating read. I just desided our life is boring without one of these. We have a 5 level split level, though. I guess we could do one level a day. No pets now, so we can adopt one of these. Might start working on a name now! Thanks for the entertainment! You all are great!


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Loved all the stories. I saw the cat on the Roomba on Facebook and posted it to my daughter that has 8 cats thinking the cats could take turns. She replied that one would get ill and Roomba would make a mess,


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

OMgosh! You need to train her not to eat the yarn :sm02:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

pAnnieD said:


> Well, I have read about your cats and your knitting. The dogs in your lap, etc. I bought a Roomba, the robot vacuum cleaner at the end of December. Best invention ever. I waited until I took my tree down before scheduling it to run at night while I slept. I generally make sure there is nothing it can get in trouble with while it vacuums. This morning, my husband comes in the bedroom and says, "oh, we have a problem. Rosie, our Roomba, got into your knitting". I come out of the bedroom, and there she is, stuck. My knitting bag is in the middle of the living room floor, a ball of yarn laying between the living room and breakfast room, yarn tangled around the breakfast table, attached to Rosie. I turn her over and what a mess. Yarn tangled throughout the bottom in all the wheels and rollers. Fortunately, it wasn't hard to untangle but I just had to laugh. Guess I will be picking up that knitting bag at night now.


my room a is issi


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

My daughter got a Roomba and the first time she used it her dog seemed fascinated by it. Never attempted to bother it,never barked but when it finished and docked itself he went over,cocked a leg and peed on it.!


----------



## Marcia Fulmer (May 2, 2016)

Lol what a story


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh my! That must have been quite a sight.


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> What is the name of your cleaner? Please let us know how it cleans also.
> I have a Roomba 800 or something like that, looking to buy another for the basement family room as mine works fantastically, just hate carrying it from one floor to another.
> 
> It is a
> EcoVacs Deebot Robotic Floor Cleaning Vacuum w/ Remote. It was $299.94 not sure if that was a one day price or not. planning on setting it up this weekend


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh dear! ????????????


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

beejay said:


> My daughter got a Roomba and the first time she used it her dog seemed fascinated by it. Never attempted to bother it,never barked but when it finished and docked itself he went over,cocked a leg and peed on it.!


That's just the sort of thing my afghan Shah would do. If he went to the vets the first thing he did would be to cock his leg against the waiting room wall. I hope the Roomba wasn't damaged.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL! So you are saying you do not need a cat to mess up your yarn projects, right? ????


----------



## lsorum (Nov 18, 2015)

my daughter and i , were talking about her friends husband , getting his karma for what he did to his wife and family. the next day my daughter called just laughing and laughing, she said will joe got his karma this am. seems his wife spent the night at her girlfriends , so when joe got up the next am he smelt dog poop through out the house, seems the roomba rolled thru it and went all over the house . he had to clean it all up by himself.. lol lol lol didnt think karma would get him that quick....... lol lol


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Your story just makes me cringe.


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

I love, love, love this thread. So many good storeis of you and your Roombas. I may need to check the batteries in my Virtual's walls. Last night, she went where she wasn't supposed to go and got tangled in headphones. I am lucky though because I have an antique lamp that I was afraid she would get tangled in the cord so I put up the virtual wall there. Well, we had this conversation earlier in this thread, she did bypass that and luckily did not knock over my lamp. I think I will have to supervise from now on. 

Jinx - what do you mean by a "call" button on the handle. Medieval Reenactor-- I LOVE how you clean!!!


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

We have a golden retriever named Shooter. Shooter is not bothered at all by "Rosie." In fact, he lays there while Rosie vacuums all the way around him, bumping into him as in vacuums every indent of his body. One time Rosie sucked up his tail. Didn't hurt him but he quickly stood up and walked to me with Rosie in tow with this look like, "Save me!" Had to make him lay down and it took a little while to get him unattached. He's learned to tuck his tail under when Rosie's around!! BTW, I adore Rosie so much I bought another for upstairs.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

All these neat gadgets we have now-a-days are suppose to help make life easier but often cause more head aches. If I had a "Rosie" in my home, my three cats and small dog would have a field day chasing it around the house. So, I'll stick to my vacuum cleaner and dust mop. I did enjoy your experience thou. I hope it didn't unravel a project!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

She wiped it off and is still using it so apparently it is okay. I guess he was showing it who was boss in his house.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you for the laugh. I'm glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Google "roomba" for some wonderful recordings of roomba/animal interactions.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

crispie said:


> Great story


I agree. 
:sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Julie Stumberg (Jul 18, 2016)

Mine is named Sally and she keeps my yarn shop pretty darn clean------but she grabbed a skein of yarn one day and Me, the seam-ripper and Sally spent a couple of hours together. Not as bad as my daughter. Her Roomba got into a pile of dog doo on a carpeted floor. Roomba went in the trash and the carpet man was called.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

So funny. Wonder if it was trying to knit something?


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

pAnnieD said:


> I had to admit it was funny too! Thank goodness I had no WIP that it ripped out. I have a long hair dog and a husband with lung problems so I really love the Roomba. Recently, pulled muscle in bag so no need to drag out the big vacuum.


What does your dog think of Rosie?


----------

